# Brislington vs Totterdown vs Victoria park



## hannahsquidge (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm really just looking for some advice about a few area's we are looking to buy in. We only moved to Bristol in Feb and are currently renting in Clifton, but looking to buy. Our max budget is £310k and we're looking for a 2 or 3 bed house with a garden, and ideally parking!

The area's I've been looking at are Totterdown, Victoria Park & Brislington as they seem to be affordable for us.

Are you able to give me a bit of a lowdown on the pro's and con's of those area's and what the main differences are between them? Particularly the social aspects of those area's - We went for a bit of a drive around yesterday and didn't see much in the way of pubs and restaurants... and we like to eat and drink!

Brislington seems cheaper than Totterdown or Victoria Park, which makes me wonder if it isn't so nice?

Also if anyone knows of anywhere nearer the M32 that might fit out needs would be great to hear about that too! My fiancé commutes out to Oxfordshire a few days a week, and I work around Whiteladies so geographically north is better, but seems much less affordable.

Thanks!
Hx


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

I voted totterdown cos it sounds nice. But I know no more of it than that.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 18, 2016)

Totterdown and Victoria park are rubbish, don't come live round by 'yer, none of my mates can afford to live here anymore.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 18, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Totterdown and Victoria park are rubbish, don't come live round by 'yer, none of my mates can afford to live here anymore.



They are now yeah, but Totterdown was an ace place to live years ago...

Anyway, Bristol isn't the same these days, it's been murdered by that prick of a mayor. Is he still Mayor or have they managed to oust him yet?


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 18, 2016)

That was tongue in cheek...  The areas changed a lot but it's still a great place to live.  

I mean it on the house prices though £300k mortgage is a joint income of £100k, that isn't your traditional Totterdown resident.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 18, 2016)

And we've got rid of Ferguson and now have Marvin Rees as mayor...


----------



## xenon (Jul 18, 2016)

Quite a few decent pubs in Totterdown / Knowle / Victoria Park. Loads of places to eat in the BS3 area. As said, none of it as affordable as once was. Totterdown seems to attract it's share of yoga arty hippy types. Bedminster is just next door, more old school south Bristol working class. Might be slightly cheaper... Though p'raps not so much towards the city centre end.

Don't know much about Brislington living wise. Is a bit further out. I keep meaning to go to the climbing centre there...


----------



## keybored (Jul 18, 2016)

I think you should both just mortgage yourselves to the hilt and stay in Clifton.


----------

